# Dunbar Golf club



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2015)

Played at Dunbar Golf club on Wednesday with Grieginfife as the guest of Hickory Hacker.

Beautiful weather with a nice breeze off the sea.

Course starts with two par 5's out and back from the clubhouse and then a good downhill par 3.

you then go though a wall to the rest of the course which sits on a narrow stretch of land between the sea and a high park wall. certainly made you think about your tee shots esp with my recent block. 

the outward stretch of these holes wind along the wall with either a slight dogleg left or right with some very good holes along the way, my fav being Broxburn with was 386 yards off the whites with a burn running along in front of the green, which was slightly raised and with the pin on the front could see some balls spinning back off the green into the burn.

Grieg won the front 9 with an impressive 19 points (we are gonna need a bigger boat) and played pretty well with a few birdies and sand saves along the way.

the back 9 see's you come back in with the sea in play on every hole except on the 18th. Again some really great holes here again and a good test in the wind which was blowing left to right and taking the ball towards the sea.


as we stood in the 18th tee the game had all to play for with us all on the same points..(Â£1)

i was middle of the fairway, Grieg was left on the first and Steve had been fortunate to hit the wall which saved him going OOB.

two pars and a bogey secured the half and no money changed hands in the end.

a great course which was a lot of fun and great company to boot.

Thanks for the invite Steve,I enjoyed the course and   i look forward to the return match


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 20, 2015)

Would concur with all of the above, my first time playing Dunbar and seriously impressed. 

Easier to play in good company of course and some of the holes were a good challenge for a mid handicapper such as myself. 
As Patrick says, the narrow stretch of land makes for an interesting layout and I felt it flowed very naturally around and along the wall on one side and the sea on the other. 

Pleasing to play relatively well after a number of horror rounds recently and I can say in all honesty that the sand in the bunkers was very nice (I ended up in greenside bunkers on 5 consecutive holes, it was almost magnetic). 

T'was a great day out and very much appreciated the invite from Stevie and the company from him and Patrick.

While Muckhart isnt quite the standard of Dunbar or Nairn, I will set up a return game if there arent too may trees for Patrick &#128514;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 20, 2015)

I really enjoy Dunbar, good course and always in great condition when I've played. Unfortunately had to skip their ladies open this year but looking forward to tearing it up with Stevie in the mixed open.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2015)

I've visited Dunbar twice, both times during a weeks holiday in March 1991.
First day (Tuesday) it was blowing an absolute gale. I'm not just talking a gale, I'm talking an _*absolute*_ gale, you could hardly stand up in it.
Trolleys were being blown over sideways, and I hate to say it but we had to give up around the 13th, it was ridiculous.
I have never played in wind that strong to this day.
But we were so impressed with the course we cancelled wherever it was we were due to play on the Friday, and paid a return visit.
This time the weather was much more benign, still "breezy" but nowhere near as bad as it had been 3 days before.
We thoroughly enjoyed the course.
We had played The Old Course the day before, and certainly didn't feel let down by Dunbar.
We had a nice "high tea" afterwards, and vowed to go back and play it again one day.
Sadly, it now doesn't look like we ever will.
A great links course


----------



## IanG (Aug 20, 2015)

Had a very enjoyable day out at the Dunbar Open in June this year. The high wall certainly keeps your attention with the wind off the sea. North Berwick West links is a narrow strip of land, but Dunbar is noticeable narrower! Great course with some tough holes on both halves and a warm welcome in the clubhouse. Looking forward to playing it again next year - at Â£15 entry and only 10 miles down the road it would be rude not to.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 20, 2015)

The last big name on a fabulous road for golf courses - from Musselburgh(s), through Longniddry, Gullane and North Berwick! 

Some great memories of the course. Great to hear it has recovered from the storm damage of 2 or 3 years ago - and that the wall on 18 is still coming into play!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 20, 2015)

I love Dunbar, but the feeling isn't reciprocated.. played some of my worst ever golf there.


----------



## Val (Aug 20, 2015)

Could agree more, a very good and enjoyable course


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 21, 2015)

I played a 36 hole competition there years ago. There was a dense haar over the entire course but as people had travelled from all over the UK for the event, we had to go out and play it. I came in at lunchtime and spoke to a couple of guys at the bar, one of them said he had been in a ridiculous number of bunkers during his round. "What bunkers? I didn't see any bunkers" said I. The haar lifted at lunchtime and we went back out in perfect conditions.


I think I went into every bunker on the course in the afternoon   

Agree.....lovely traditional Scottish links   :thup:


----------



## woody69 (Aug 21, 2015)

How does Nairn Dunbar compare to Nairn? I have only ever played Nairn and although I quite liked it, I felt a few holes went from feeling links to parkland holes 13 / 14 (I think). I understand there is a little bit of local rivalry between the two courses but any non biased people that have played both?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 21, 2015)

woody69 said:



			How does Nairn Dunbar compare to Nairn? I have only ever played Nairn and although I quite liked it, I felt a few holes went from feeling links to parkland holes 13 / 14 (I think). I understand there is a little bit of local rivalry between the two courses but any non biased people that have played both?
		
Click to expand...

Are you confusing Dunbar (near Edinburgh) with Nairn Dunbar (near Inverness)?


----------



## woody69 (Aug 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Are you confusing Dunbar (near Edinburgh) with Nairn Dunbar (near Inverness)?
		
Click to expand...

I guess I must be!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

woody69 said:



			How does Nairn Dunbar compare to Nairn?
		
Click to expand...

Nairn is too easy for me. I had 36 points round there, (with a blob), and I wasn't even hitting the ball properly.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nairn is too easy for me. I had 36 points round there, (with a blob), and I wasn't even hitting the ball properly.


Click to expand...

its just a shame you played off the yellows on the short winter course Smiffy


----------

